# Big Bang Orchestra: Andromeda



## Ben (Nov 27, 2019)

Our all new recorded: Big Bang Orchestra: Andromeda
Get it now for just *65€* instead of 130€!
11 GB samples, less bleeding in the section mics, optional picolo, shorter attacks, more repetitions, more articulations!

Walkthrough:


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 27, 2019)

Sounds great that. Dang


----------



## holywilly (Nov 27, 2019)

Are we expecting Synchron Brass sometimes next year? Can’t resist that brass sound in BBO!


----------



## Ben (Nov 27, 2019)

holywilly said:


> Can’t resist that brass sound in BBO!


It's really impressive


----------



## MPortmann (Nov 27, 2019)

Sounds like a great reason to purchase my first VSL instrument


----------



## Salorom (Nov 27, 2019)

I won't be buying this but I have to say I really like the sound of the brass too!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 27, 2019)

I dare say for the 'soft low brass' - could this be a playable 'Cineorch'?


----------



## AndyP (Nov 27, 2019)

I installed and tested it yesterday. Great that you can turn the piccolos on and off. I like it, and the brass sound is awesome!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 27, 2019)

AndyP said:


> I installed and tested it yesterday. Great that you can turn the piccolos on and off. I like it, and the brass sound is awesome!


 Sounds good. If you use the softer samples and horse around with the 'mix' can you play 'low orch chords' (ala Cineorch) BUT with this actually use your own voicing and voiceleading?


----------



## AndyP (Nov 27, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Sounds good. If you use the softer samples and horse around with the 'mix' can you play 'low orch chords' (ala Cineorch) BUT with this actually use your own voicing and voiceleading?


I haven't tested it extensively and I don't have Cineorch, but compared to the free version it sounds very convincing. Soft Brass is perfect for a nice sound carpet. The first impression was very convincing. 
There are 2 patches as with other synchron libraries, with and without VelXF. That's great!
I like it better than the OT Multipatches.


----------



## Oliver (Nov 27, 2019)

i downloaded it, and i have to say, it's great!
for 65 euros, its a steal!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 27, 2019)

this looks like too much fun!


----------



## 2chris (Nov 29, 2019)

I’m thinking about buying this. Do you need a license key, or can it do a license check online? I have the Steinberg licensor and im not trying to fill more usb slots. The sampler player looks to have a great ui, and the library sounds great.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 29, 2019)

2chris said:


> I’m thinking about buying this. Do you need a license key, or can it do a license check online? I have the Steinberg licensor and im not trying to fill more usb slots. The sampler player looks to have a great ui, and the library sounds great.


Steinberg e-licencer works fine.


----------



## al_net77 (Dec 1, 2019)

On BS I see that introductory offer is valid through January 13th 2020, is this true? I can not find the info on VSL website.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 1, 2019)

Bought and it delivers as advertised. I wish Brass had been recorded separately as it is the strongest element and hard to lose even with the mic positions but still very happy with the sound which is very warm, very fat yet still fairly punchy.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Dec 3, 2019)

I resisted, surprisingly (I have a fairly complete VSL collection; it only became less complete after the Synchron-ized libraries started coming out). I'm just not much into Tutti overall (I tend to go for more intimate instrumentation, and lots of hand-offs of parts back and forth). But for what it is, I think it's the best-sounding Tutti ensemble yet. Very articulate, not at all muddy, no frequency stacking issues.


----------



## Oliver (Dec 3, 2019)

BBOA is truely amazing!


----------



## Ben (Dec 4, 2019)

The Black Friday has ended. But the BBO: Andromeda introductory price has not!
It will stay 50% off until the end of December, for just 65€


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 4, 2019)

Ben said:


> The Black Friday has ended. But the BBO: Andromeda introductory price has not!
> It will stay 50% off until the end of December, for just 65€



The countdown timer on the site said 7 days to go the other night, but the sale ended the next day


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 4, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> I resisted, surprisingly (I have a fairly complete VSL collection; it only became less complete after the Synchron-ized libraries started coming out). I'm just not much into Tutti overall (I tend to go for more intimate instrumentation, and lots of hand-offs of parts back and forth). But for what it is, I think it's the best-sounding Tutti ensemble yet. Very articulate, not at all muddy, no frequency stacking issues.



It's still on sale BBO  So you have time to crumble

It's surprising how beautiful this sounds with the velocity turned right down! The 'Soft Low Brass' on minimum is lovely, all the longs are like this. Also, the Swells and 'Falls Half tone' are equally great on low.
So whilst this has the well deserved "Big Bang" title it also does the other side of the spectrum in a fantastic way. Defo a no-brainer in my eyes.


----------



## AndyP (Dec 4, 2019)

VSL goes epic:





__





Virtual Instruments, Samples, Audio Software - Vienna Symphonic Library


Vienna Symphonic Library creates high-end orchestral sample libraries and software for professional music productions.




www.vsl.co.at





Synchron-ized Elements and Smart Hits.


----------



## ptram (Dec 4, 2019)

James H said:


> So whilst this has the well deserved "Big Bang" title it also does the other side of the spectrum in a fantastic way.


Well, a Big Bang also implies a feeble background radiation!

Paolo


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Dec 4, 2019)

Yeah, I'll have to be careful to avoid egg nog this season, lest I crumble.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Mark Schmieder (Dec 13, 2019)

Although I'm a teetotaller, there must have been something "funny" in the water last night, because I ended up buying this after listening to the demos again and feeling this might wind up on some specific projects where I'm focused more on trailer type cues.


----------



## Ben (Dec 18, 2019)

An interessting tutorial from Guy Bacos about the use of articulations included in BBO: Andromeda


----------



## JEPA (Dec 22, 2019)

someone demoing high range of the BBOA? It would be nice to have these examples as well to buy it before is over... (on the other thread I ended buying Tutti Vox against my will...  )


----------



## Dirtgrain (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm interested in buying it, but I don't have a dongle. I see that other licensers can work. Would Steinberg e-licenser or i-lock e-licenser work? (sorry for my ignorance--I couldn't tell from their website).

It confuses me, as it says Vienna Key or other USB e-licenser--by USB, they mean you have to have a dongle?


----------



## composingkeys (Dec 27, 2019)

A Steinberg key will work with VSL as they own eLicenser. iLok is made by PACE and therefore not an eLicenser dongle compatible with VSL.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Dec 27, 2019)

To clarify, I own Padshop, and Steinberg allows me to license it without having a hardware dongle--it is done via internet connection. The Vienna site seems to indicate a physical USB device is required. Not sure if this eliminates setting up the license with Steinberg without a dongle.


----------



## composingkeys (Dec 27, 2019)

You'll definitely need a physical USB eLicenser Key, Steinberg Key, or Vienna Key. Even though Steinberg gives the option for certain products like Padshop, this is not an option for VSL products or even certain Steinberg products.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Dec 27, 2019)

Many thanks.


----------



## JEPA (Dec 28, 2019)

any word about the high range of the BBOA? from C4-C7?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 2, 2020)

FYI: I received an email from VSL today stating that they’re extending their current offers through January 13, 2020; so you can still get Andromeda for €65, if you're interested.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## JEPA (Jan 2, 2020)

Geoff Grace said:


> FYI: I received an email from VSL today stating that they’re extending their current offers through January 13, 2020; so you can still get Andromeda for €65, if you're interested.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


Thanks. Do you have it? I need to know how it behaves in the high range because the videos don't show this very well.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 2, 2020)

Sorry, *JEPA*, I don't have it (yet). 

I am considering it, though, at the 50% off price. It could turn out to be a time saver when writing on a deadline. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Dietz (Jan 3, 2020)

JEPA said:


> I need to know how it behaves in the high range because the videos don't show this very well.


If you happen to own a registered eLicenser already, you could simply try the 30-days fully functional demo. 

_EDIT: Read __Ben's posting__ for the details. 8-)_


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 3, 2020)

JEPA said:


> Thanks. Do you have it? I need to know how it behaves in the high range because the videos don't show this very well.



Not sure if this helps, I quickly faffed around the top notes using a few articulations.
Default mics, out of the box settings.


----------



## Ben (Jan 3, 2020)

Dietz said:


> If you happen to own a registered eLicenser already, you could simply try the 30-days fully functional demo.


@JEPA But only for software products. In your case I would suggest to get this library on our website, so you can test it yourself and in case you are not satisfied you can return it within 30 days.


----------



## JEPA (Jan 3, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> Not sure if this helps, I quickly faffed around the top notes using a few articulations.
> Default mics, out of the box settings.


Thank you very much! Indeed it is crystal clear. Some panning characteristic were there like the violins reflecting on the right more than on the left?


----------



## JEPA (Jan 3, 2020)

Ben said:


> @JEPA But only for software products. In your case I would suggest to get this library on our website, so you can test it yourself and in case you are not satisfied you can return it within 30 days.


Thanks, I will consider this option!


----------



## JEPA (Mar 14, 2020)

I still have a question: when played with chords of for example three voices it would sound like an 210 piece orchestra? e.g. long notes three voices chord?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 19, 2020)

Obviously chords will sound bigger than single notes, but I for one cannot identify the sound of individual “210 piece orchestra.” I recommend you watch one of the many videos that show DAW midi playback of the demo mockups and see if you hear it for yourself. Also the patches are orchestrated to natural ranges, so for example if you play in the bass range look at Low strings, low brass and low winds and not the higher part of the orchestra. So if you play a chord in a specific voicing, you will get close to the “normal orchestra size,” which may or may not matter in the context of your music. If you really want individual control, I suggest looking at their “dimension” series instruments.


----------



## iMovieShout (Jul 27, 2020)

I've just taken the plunge and now have Big Bang Andromeda and Capricorn. 
I'm now wondering how on earth I set up surround sound with VEP7 hosting Andromeda etc? The Synchron Player manual seems to make no mention of Surround configuration, though the VSL website does indicate that Synchron can be run in full surround mode.

And can anyone tell me the difference between Big Bang Orchestra - Andromeda and the VeLXF version?

Many thanks


----------



## Ben (Jul 27, 2020)

Here is the manual to how to setup VEP7 in surround environment:




__





Vienna Ensemble Pro Plugin | VSL - Software Manuals







www.vsl.info





In the surround VEP instance just insert the Synchron Player and choose one of the Surround mixer profiles.


----------

